# What have you found on the road side recently



## ren531 (8 May 2019)

My tool box is a lot fuller due to all the road side finds I have had over the years the most popular one is 10mm spanners also screwdrivers adjustable water pump pliers ,electric tester , hundred yards of rope ,sockets and so on my last find was a rather nice Snap on ratchet but that was some time ago the finds don't seem as regular as they once were ,have mechanics got more tidy and leaving less tools under the bonnet of cars they work on ? ,I never fail to stop and investigate something interesting but I don't find stuff like I once did ,you get lots of things like L plates and P plates witch I suppose get thrown out of car windows ,so what is the best thing you have ever found ,not money ,money is boring compered to the discovery of a surprising find .


----------



## Moodyman (8 May 2019)

£10, £5, £5, long nose pliers, mole grips, 10mm spanner, flexipipe for sink/bath, bungee cords x several, packet of screws, regular pliers, several spanners, and packet of metal washers.The day I found the £10 I was battling into a fierce headwind on the way home from work. It seemed a just reward for the hard work.

It certainly pays to watch where you're going.

Edit: and an almost new metal wire brush which I use regularly.


----------



## Moodyman (8 May 2019)

There are lots of things on the roadside which folk would think of as junk, but if you know your DIY or like working with your hands you can spot their value.


----------



## Slick (8 May 2019)

I've found a few bottles of funny looking coke. 

Lost a few lights including a camera light.


----------



## bianchi1 (8 May 2019)

Several fresh cow skins, complete with a thin layer of flesh still attached to the underside. Not at all useful, but interesting


----------



## Moodyman (8 May 2019)

I was once walking with a friend and reached down to the kerb to pick up a piece of plastic.

He looked at me as if I was weird. I explained it was a Rixen and Kaul lower pannier hook.

"Ehh?" He said. 

I said you don't need to know what it is, but it's worth a fiver if bought from a bike shop.


----------



## sheddy (8 May 2019)

Not the roadside but out walking - one walking pole buried in the mud.
Into the next field, the matching pole ! - again well buried.
Back home, washed dried and lubed ready for action.


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2019)

Most suprising was a foot. I'd run over it, then went back to check what I'd hit.

Finds are getting fewer though, with two pairs of pliers being found just over two weeks ago


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2019)

A jacket...



ColinJ said:


> I did the Good Samaritan thing when I rode _Pain in the Pennines_ 3 years ago. I came hurtling down a steep hill at about 50 mph and saw a lump in the road ahead. I thought that it was a pile of manure and swerved round it but as I did so I saw that it was a jacket in a little stuff-sack. I continued down the hill but then my conscience got the better of me so I turned round, climbed back up the hill and picked up the jacket. I carried it round to the first feed station and handed it in.
> 
> When I enquired about the jacket at the finish I was told that a very happy woman had claimed it. She'd bought it the day before the event for about £70 (I think?) and had been really upset when she discovered that it had fallen out of her back pocket somewhere on the ride.




On separate offroad rides...



ColinJ said:


> A £10 note all but buried in thick dust and gravel. A flash of sunlight reflecting off the hologram caught my eye. It paid for beer and a takeaway when I got home!
> 
> A new-looking, freshly laundered Goretex skullcap which just happened to be my size! (Worth about £18 and very good for cold, wet rides.)




A porn magazine ...



ColinJ said:


> A few years ago, a very unfit me was on a cycling holiday on the Costa Blanca. I'd climbed to Guadalest and was slowly ascending the road from Guadalest to the village of Confrides when I came across a hardcore porn mag lying open in the middle of the road. (Hmm, there's a very unfortunate pun there... ) Er, I _discovered_ said mag! I had more important things on my mind so I ignored it and continued my extended meditation on the inadvisability of overweight, unfit cyclists tackling long trips over Spanish mountains...
> 
> A few minutes later I heard voices behind me and turned to see a group of younger cyclists rapidly gaining on me. Soon they passed and I noticed that they were speaking German. One lad was riding no-hands (twice as fast as me ) holding that porn mag and pointing out various fascinating photographs to his mates. I don't speak much German but it was fairly obvious what they were saying - "Ho, ho, ho, ach ja, sie ist _SEHR_...!" They disappeared into the distance and I continued my lonely toil.
> 
> Eventually I spotted the Germans sitting at a table outside a cafe in Confrides, and still having an animated conversation about the porno mag which they were openly passing around amongst themselves.



I spotted a pair of corded earphones at the side of the road last week. I left them there in case anybody came back to look for them.


----------



## Sharky (8 May 2019)

Have found loads of coins snd occasionally bank notes. But once riding up a steep hill, spotted a discarded wallet and paper things around it. Stopped and discovered it included a driving licence and a train season ticket. When I got home, found their phone number in the book and gave them a ring. They came round to collect it and gave the kids fiver to buy some sweets.

It turned out that the lad had been playing football and had left his stuff in the changing rooms. The thieves raided the changing rooms, took the money and discarded everything else.


----------



## snorri (8 May 2019)

Moodyman said:


> I said you don't need to know what it is, but it's worth a fiver if bought from a bike shop.


True, but I've had a rear mud flap from a Land Rover in excellent condition in my garage for ages and can't find a L/R owher who needs a rear mud flap.
I'm a little disappointed re the battery life in the excellent PELI head lamp I found on the verge a few months ago. They cost £50 to buy new, although Lidl sell similar for less than a tenner. 
A good find whilst beachcombing last year was a composting bin lid, followed by a composting bin, which amazingly fitted the lid, in a roadside ditch whilst cycling. It was a little awkward to cycle home one handed with a composting bin but it's now doing the job in my garden.
Things that can be exchanged for hard cash are best, I'm looking forward to this 20p refundable deposit scheme on plastic bottles and cans scheme being discussed just now in parly. Not sure if I should start stockpiling for when the scheme comes in. The bar code must be undamaged which limits the quantity that can be picked up on each sortie.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2019)

snorri said:


> True, but I've had a rear mud flap from a Land Rover in excellent condition in my garage for ages and can't find a L/R owher who needs a rear mud flap.
> I'm a little disappointed re the battery life in the excellent PELI head lamp I found on the verge a few months ago. They cost £50 to buy new, although Lidl sell similar for less than a tenner.
> A good find whilst beachcombing last year was a composting bin lid, followed by a composting bin, which amazingly fitted the lid, in a roadside ditch whilst cycling. It was a little awkward to cycle home one handed with a composting bin but it's now doing the job in my garden.
> Things that can be exchanged for hard cash are best, I'm looking forward to this 20p refundable deposit scheme on plastic bottles and cans scheme being discussed just now in parly. Not sure if I should start stockpiling for when the scheme comes in. The bar code must be undamaged which limits the quantity that can be picked up on each sortie.


Bin in one hand over the shoulder, other on the handlebars.

Scan the same bottle twice. The barcode only identifies the product, not each bottle.


----------



## Nebulous (9 May 2019)

I can't recall finding a single useful thing. I once found a rather nice waterproof jacket, but identified the owner and handed it back at the coffee stop. 

Experiences with wildlife now - I've had dozens of those, maybe because I cycle in less built-up areas than some of you. Most recent was a hare, which ran alongside me for over 100 metres. It was massive, and faster than I was.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2019)

A brand new saw still in it's cardboard sleeve. Wasn't as big as some, so managed to slide it down the back of my jacket and took it home. Lol.


----------



## mikeymustard (9 May 2019)

bianchi1 said:


> Several fresh cow skins, complete with a thin layer of flesh still attached to the underside. Not at all useful, but interesting


Had a cow's leg bounce out of the old skinyard lorry and onto my head - nearly knocked me clean off! One for the helmet lobby there


----------



## Globalti (9 May 2019)

I also found a cow's head with a hole in it, in a ditch. I used to stop every day and stare at it, I was 15 at the time. 

Otherwise little of interest, a few bungees and an empty laptop bag. It contained some business cards so I rang the owner who wasn't interested, saying it had been stolen from his car months before and he had been paid out by his insurer.


----------



## otek59 (9 May 2019)

Not me personally but a friend of mine who’s a farmer, has had a piano and a suitcase full of live pet rats dumped next to his gates, being pedantic anything you find and keep is in the eyes of the law classed as thieft


----------



## snorri (9 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Scan the same bottle twice.


Not possible, a bottle with a valid legible bar code is swallowed by the machine and a refund docket printed. Bottles without codes are rejected and no docket printed.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2019)

otek59 said:


> Not me personally but a friend of mine who’s a farmer, has had a piano and a suitcase full of live pet rats dumped next to his gates, being pedantic anything you find and keep is in the eyes of the law classed as thieft


I took the foot to the police station. They were a bit uncertain as to what to do and none too happy I had.


----------



## otek59 (9 May 2019)

I hope they didn’t say if no one claims it after a month you could keep it


----------



## Smudge (9 May 2019)

A bag of marijuana. Probably been thrown out of a car that was being followed by the police.
I dont smoke puff these days, dont even smoke at all, but when i did i would have been well chuffed with finding it. Gave it away to a few mates.


----------



## Spiderweb (9 May 2019)

I once found a mans body laying in a ditch as I cycled past, I quickly turned around and really nervously approached, I prodded his shoulder and he woke up saying he was tired and was taking a nap!!
Apart from that I’ve found a multi tool and a back light, both on mountain bike trails.


----------



## Globalti (9 May 2019)

Just remembered that a couple of years ago I found a full crate of milk bottles inside a field entrance; some of them were broken and from the position it looked as if it might have bounced off the back of a passing milk float and slid or bounced into the field. I moved it back onto the verge and the next time I passed that way it had gone.


----------



## heliphil (9 May 2019)

TomTom sat nav- which I still use


----------



## bladderhead (9 May 2019)

What a way to be kicked by a cow.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 May 2019)

A nice balaclava, a multi-tool, a dead badger, a light for the front of the bike.
A wallet, found in winter, so I just rode ahead, and found the lady who was running, and lost it. 
Otherwise, the police are right near the trail as well, and I just would have dropped it off there.


----------



## Globalti (9 May 2019)

They wouldn't have wanted it. We found a wallet in a layby somewhere up in the Highlands, rang the Police and they told us to drop it at the main cop shop in Glasgow. I actually can't remember what we did with it in the end but we didn't take it to Glasgow.


----------



## ren531 (9 May 2019)

Yeh road finds are another great thing about cycling, some really macabre finds on here though, i have found plenty of £10 and other money too, found an old cycle cape, hung it up on a fence with a note on a local path for a week, no one took it, lots of porn mags and plenty of left or right gloves , things you dont see much of now are porn mags, cassette tapes, maps and CDs are getting less.


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2019)

Nothing ! I'm usually too busy riding !


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 May 2019)

I forgot, I also found goggles,and a drift pin. At different times, mind.


----------



## ColinJ (9 May 2019)

... Oh, _and _a rear LED light. I happened to have a spare mounting bracket that fitted it and it is now attached to my CX (winter/bad weather) bike.

And a purse containing cash, cards and a driving licence. I recognised the woman from the photo on the licence - she lived in the next street to me at the time. I went round, knocked on her door and handed it to her. She hadn't even realised that she had dropped it.


----------



## Bazzer (9 May 2019)

Very little compared to others.
Ones which spring to mind; a soft porn mag, the "7" from the front of a Caterham which went "off road" on a grass verge, and 25p last week when I stopped at a junction.


----------



## clid61 (9 May 2019)

An IPod in a case  nowt wrong with it !


----------



## Globalti (9 May 2019)

Some lucky cyclist found a brand-new, unworn Castelli rain cape after it dropped out of GtiJunior's jersey pocket the morning after his birthday....


----------



## wisdom (28 Oct 2019)

On the commute home tonight a nice snap on 1/4" drive 10mm deep socket.


----------



## All uphill (28 Oct 2019)

I hope the person who found my chain tool along the Bridgwater and Taunton canal uses it to help out other cyclists. 

Teach me to zip up the saddle bag properly in future...


----------



## graham bowers (28 Oct 2019)

Over the years: spirit level, big adjustable spanner, mitre gauge, other bits and pieces. Today: very dead cat.


----------



## Moon bunny (29 Oct 2019)

One pair of good quality hiking boots (Meindl), almost unused (sticky labels still in place, no visible wear), in a lay-by as if the wearer had taken them off for driving, then left without them.
Not my size
Hover fly's size!


----------



## MichaelW2 (29 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> I took the foot to the police station. They were a bit uncertain as to what to do and none too happy I had.


Just to clarify are we talking about a human foot? That is more of a dog walkers find.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2019)

MichaelW2 said:


> Just to clarify are we talking about a human foot? That is more of a dog walkers find.


Still in the shoe. I'd run over it, stopped and went back to see what I'd gone over.

Remains of an earlier accident.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Still in the shoe. I'd run over it, stopped and went back to see what I'd gone over.
> 
> Remains of an earlier accident.


Could you not have kept the shoe then gone to the morgue and got the matching one......a cheap pair of shoes


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2019)

Bazzer said:


> Very little compared to others.
> Ones which spring to mind; a soft porn mag, the "7" from the front of a Caterham.


Soft porn,.... 7" from a caterham. Maybe you should change your route


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Could you not have kept the shoe then gone to the morgue and got the matching one......a cheap pair of shoes


"Handed over" more in the hope they'd be able to find out where it came from. No other parts nearby, and I'd to pass near the station anyway.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2019)

Moon bunny said:


> One pair of good quality hiking boots (Meindl), almost unused (sticky labels still in place, no visible wear), in a lay-by as if the wearer had taken them off for driving, then left without them.
> Not my size
> Hover fly's size!


You check inside the boots?


----------



## wisdom (18 Apr 2020)

On tonight's dog walk.Spotted a crank extractor in the gutter.Red rusty and seized solid.Will see if it can be resurrected with diesel and a wire brush.


----------



## Chromatic (18 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> A brand new saw still in it's cardboard sleeve. Wasn't as big as some, so managed to slide it down the back of my jacket and took it home. Lol.



I've found the same.


Chromatic said:


> Found a brand new Irwin 14 inch hand saw yesterday.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2020)

Sorry for lowering the tone (again?), another find (not recently, about 18 months ago)...



ColinJ said:


> The forecast had been for a maximum of 12-13 degrees with a degree or two off that for windchill. Well, I'm sure that temperatures hit mid to high teens in the sun and there wasn't much wind really so I started to overheat on the climbs later on. I told Brian that I intended to stop at the top of the climb out of Nelson to remove one layer of clothing, and I did so. _*There was a first for me at the summit ... I have never seen a large brown dildo hanging from a roadside bush before! *_


----------



## neil_merseyside (18 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Sorry for lowering the tone (again?), another find (not recently, about 18 months ago)...
> 
> The forecast had been for a maximum of 12-13 degrees with a degree or two off that for windchill. Well, I'm sure that temperatures hit mid to high teens in the sun and there wasn't much wind really so I started to overheat on the climbs later on. I told Brian that I intended to stop at the top of the climb out of Nelson to remove one layer of clothing, and I did so. _*There was a first for me at the summit ... I have never seen a large brown dildo hanging from a roadside bush before! *_


Very odd as they're usually found in the bush...


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2020)

neil_merseyside said:


> Very odd as they're usually found in the bush...


----------



## roley poley (19 Apr 2020)

an Abus motorbike chain locked with a posh padlock clean and shiny in the gutter


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2020)

roley poley said:


> an Abus motorbike chain locked with a posh padlock clean and shiny in the gutter


But no key?


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> But no key?


Cut the lock with an angle grinder to expose the locking mechanism. Then set to work on how to open others of the same type.

Or just experiment on the various ways of getting past the lock. Timing each method used.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2020)

I'm sure that YouTube will have hundreds of videos on the subject!


----------



## MahatmaAndhi (22 Apr 2020)

I need to start cycling where you guys cycle (or pay more attention to my surroundings). The only thing I've found which was remotely useful to me was a rusty zed-bed.
I'm using my furlough time to make a cargo trailer for as little as possible and thought the springs would be good for the hitch. Yet to try. Watch this space.


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2020)

I found someone fly tipping on Monday. I didn't want a confrontation with 2 blokes in the arriss end of nowhere with no mobile phone (I wouldn't have been able to call an ambulance for them), so I made a mental note of their reg number and rode on. Checked the spot yesterday and they'd dumped a load of rubble in the stream, so duly grassed to the local carncil. I don't know the fellers, but I recognise the vehicle and know which village and street it lives in, so hopefully the jackboots from the counciul will slap him across the soles of his feet with a rubber hose until he pays a nice fine.


----------



## roley poley (22 Apr 2020)

all our council tips are closed and people with time on their hands doing home repairs or clean outs of the house make their problems "disappear" by fly tipping .Expect to see more of this on your journeys if you see it happening use the DRAGO method as mentioned above ..hope this thread continues to be filled with stories of treasure not trash


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Apr 2020)

Nothing since the FitBit Charge2 last summer.


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> I found someone fly tipping on Monday. I didn't want a confrontation with 2 blokes in the arriss end of nowhere with no mobile phone (I wouldn't have been able to call an ambulance for them), so I made a mental note of their reg number and rode on. Checked the spot yesterday and they'd dumped a load of rubble in the stream, so duly grassed to the local carncil. I don't know the fellers, but I recognise the vehicle and know which village and street it lives in, so hopefully the jackboots from the counciul will slap him across the soles of his feet with a rubber hose until he pays a nice fine.


Carncil contacted me today - turns out its a retired copper I know, not spoken to them for a decade or more!

statement provided by myself, and I look forward to appearing in court in my regimental blazer, pith helmet and ostrich feathers to present my evidence.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Apr 2020)

A Victorias Secret PINK series thong - didn't keep it


----------



## Mfezela (22 Apr 2020)

Didn't keep it 'cos it didn't fit no doubt ;-)


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Apr 2020)

Eyeballed for size


----------



## MichaelW2 (22 Apr 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> A Victorias Secret PINK series thong - didn't keep it


VS brand is lacking in wokeness, which may explain why so many young ladies are so eager to discard them. Right on sistas!


----------



## Houthakker (22 Apr 2020)

Found a bank card on the road at the weekend. Asked around local faceache sites if anyone know the owner but no one did so handed it into the bank when they opened.


----------



## Mfezela (22 Apr 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Eyeballed for size



No,no, just no. Eyeballs?
And you know it's VS how? ;-)


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Apr 2020)

Mfezela said:


> No,no, just no. Eyeballs?
> And you know it's VS how? ;-)


I've been in the same room as willingly near naked women


----------



## DiddlyDodds (23 Apr 2020)

A pair of sunglasses , put them on the wall (Country lane on the moors) , went past a week later and they were still there so gave them a new home.
Also seen a full box set of "lost" on dvd dumped in a layby, having watched some of the episodes previously i knew why they were dumped and so left them.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (23 Apr 2020)

I saw but did not pi k up a folding seat at a rural road junction. Looks like it was abandoned by a marshal for a cycling or running event.


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Apr 2020)

Yesterday I found a goat with its head stuck in a fence. The owner was called, so I left them to it.
Cycling through Portugal many years ago, we found a whole salted fish, about six feet long.
We left it there.


----------



## ren531 (25 Apr 2020)

Found a 50mm jubilee clip in good working order,and an inner tube witch is repairable yesterday.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Apr 2020)

A 6ft length of 10mm hardened motorcycle chain with a padlock locked to one end of it, in East Barnet. Lying in the road next to some big council wheelie bins that looked like they had just been put out for the dustman to empty. Grabbed chain and cut the padlock off later with an angle grinder. Now use it to keep my Raleigh rod-braked 3 speed secure. It's not the first length of chain I have found on street either!


----------



## Mfezela (25 Apr 2020)

ren531 said:


> . . . an inner tube witch . .



Is she related to the puncture pixie?


----------



## tribanjules (25 Apr 2020)

Nice rechargeable rear light, still flashing !
No sign of its owner in either direction so 2 of daughter's hair bobbles secure it now to one of my fleet. 

Tyre levers on tissington trail in the grass beside the track.

Wine gum which suggested a cyclist ahead of me ( spotted him as he created a rise ahead later on) 

Large dead Badger last night, left it there !


----------



## ren531 (25 Apr 2020)

Mfezela said:


> Is she related to the puncture pixie?


Well I wasn't far from the Pendle Witch trail where i found it, maybe they've moved on from broomsticks


----------



## snorri (25 Apr 2020)

Things I am NOT finding at the roadside, or at least finding in greatly reduced numbers, include plastic bottles and alu cans.
It's the Covid 19 bonus.


----------



## ren531 (25 Apr 2020)

And things i am seeing but not going to pick up is latex gloves everywhere, not seen any masks but loads of discarded ppe gloves littering country lanes allover presumably thrown out of car's, do they think they are going to decompose, not in the next thousand years or so.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2020)

snorri said:


> Things I am NOT finding at the roadside, or at least finding in greatly reduced numbers, include plastic bottles and alu cans.
> It's the Covid 19 bonus.


I rode up the 'Long Causeway' on the hills between Burnley and Hebden Bridge yesterday and was annoyed to see litter pretty much all the way! Mind you, it may have been there for some time - a lot of the cigarette packets did look pretty old.


----------



## Hugh Jampton (27 Apr 2020)

ren531 said:


> And things i am seeing but not going to pick up is latex gloves everywhere, not seen any masks but loads of discarded ppe gloves littering country lanes allover presumably thrown out of car's, do they think they are going to decompose, not in the next thousand years or so.


Seeing a lot of gloves and face masks.

Not sure because of the area (Epping Forest, popular dogging site), but lots of porn mags. Once the face off of a blow up doll. This was floating in a puddle and I had to go back and look, as not really sure what I had seen at first.

Otherwise, the odd bank note, a few bike lights and a saddle bag with a sandwich inside. Didn't check the filling, as i deposited both in a bin!


----------



## sheddy (27 Apr 2020)

Fly tipping


----------



## lazybloke (27 Apr 2020)

At the moment, the occasion gloves, mask and tissues 

In the past, 

Tarmac (ouch)
A deep ditch (upside-down ouch with bike on top of me)
Thorns (closely followed by hissing)
Dog eggs, both free and bagged
Dead bambi
A million maggots 🤢


----------



## MichaelW2 (27 Apr 2020)

I will once found a baby mole trying to dig a hole.


----------



## Banjo (28 Apr 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> A Victorias Secret PINK series thong - didn't keep it


I dont think stuff hanging on washing lines count as roadside finds??


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Apr 2020)

Banjo said:


> I dont think stuff hanging on washing lines count as roadside finds??


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Aug 2021)

Walking alongside the South Circular Rd last night, saw a bloke on a bike approaching. As he came near there was a clunk and as he passed he slowed down. At first I wasn't sure what had happened, maybe his chain had come off or perhaps he had dropped something. 

Then I saw the cause. His left crank, complete with pedal, had dropped off and was lying in the road. I picked it up and wandered over and handed it to him.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Aug 2021)

Yesterday, on a ride with my granddaughter, we saw a dog ball that had 3 ropes through it. (a sort of pulling or throwing toy) on the road in my Close. 

Just around the corner was a child's stuffed animal toy. 
It was still there when we rode past it two hours later.


----------



## tyred (23 Aug 2021)

Quite recently I found a copy of Octopussy on VHS cassette. 

Obviously someone has fallen out of love with Roger Moore.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (23 Aug 2021)

Over the last few months, all North of the river :- A couple of new treated 4" square fence posts, one 7ft long, one slightly shorter. They were in with a load of old paving in a builders skip. 
From a different skip, a couple of 6ft galvanised steel chains, the sort you would use with a padlock. Nice strong ones too.
I most recently acquired a Karcher pressure washer, spotted at a regular fly-tipping location. I don't know if it's any good or just scrap though as I haven't had a chance to try it out yet.
If it's good, I'll leave it at work because I've already got one at home. It wouldn't surprise me if it works, as I have found several quite expensive items over the years that were chucked out despite having nothing whatsoever wrong with them.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Aug 2021)

A grass verge. Which I lay on for a bit looking up at the clouds


----------



## KnittyNorah (23 Aug 2021)

On my unexpectedly-lengthy towpath ride on Friday, I found a tyre lever under a bridge, a very sturdy dog harness near to another bridge - and lots and lots of ripening blackberries!
The first was pocketed, the second was hung on a nearby bit of fencing so it would stay dry and clean and be very obvious to dog walkers, and the locations of the last were noted for a visit later this week.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (11 Sep 2021)

One of Halfords finest Indi branded 26" hardtails. Doesn't actually look that old. Tyres look virtually new, no mud or kerb scuffs on them and moulding marks clearly visible. Soon discovered the reason for the abandonment; the front mech was completely trashed and the BB spun like it had square ball bearings in it not round ones! 
I don't do boingy frames and it was too small anyway but I had it stripped down in no time for spares.
Both wheels were OK and pretty true, freewheel looks unworn, low end Shimano rear mech OK, cheapo 24-34-42 triple crankset OK, pedals OK, BB was OK once dismantled, headset bearings reuseable, saddle, post, and bars and stem all useable, and I kept the brakes and shifters. Frame and forks went into the scrap metal skip at work.
Will keep my other 26" MTB's going at my kind of cost; i.e nothing!


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2021)

Dead bodies, caches of drugs and weapons, criminals, guns, knives...found a few things at the roadside over the years.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Sep 2021)

Loads of dead badgers.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (11 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Dead bodies, caches of drugs and weapons, criminals, guns, knives...found a few things at the roadside over the years.



I should hope you did since it was your job to look for such things. Most of my finds have been somewhat less exciting. I can claim a steak knife at a late night bus stop and someone I know once found a machete secreted behind a green BT street cabinet he stopped to urinate at after a night out on the beer.


----------



## semakof (11 Sep 2021)

Hmnn. Saw a honeycomb by the side of the road. Not too far, a swarm of bees hovering within the area. I was really scared. I rode my bicycle slowly in order not to disturb them. Didn't follow the route back.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (11 Sep 2021)

Bees aren't normally agressive though - it's wasps I really object to especially if they want my beer.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> One of Halfords finest Indi branded 26" hardtails. Doesn't actually look that old. Tyres look virtually new, no mud or kerb scuffs on them and moulding marks clearly visible. Soon discovered the reason for the abandonment; the front mech was completely trashed and the BB spun like it had square ball bearings in it not round ones!
> I don't do boingy frames and it was too small anyway but I had it stripped down in no time for spares.
> Both wheels were OK and pretty true, freewheel looks unworn, low end Shimano rear mech OK, cheapo 24-34-42 triple crankset OK, pedals OK, BB was OK once dismantled, headset bearings reuseable, saddle, post, and bars and stem all useable, and I kept the brakes and shifters. Frame and forks went into the scrap metal skip at work.
> Will keep my other 26" MTB's going at my kind of cost; i.e nothing!


I presume you reported finding the bike?


----------



## postman (11 Sep 2021)

5p walked over it,not worth bending down for.


----------



## roley poley (11 Sep 2021)

postman said:


> 5p walked over it,not worth bending down for.


Ey'up lad ...is thee sure tha's a fellow Yorkshire man !!!


----------



## simongt (11 Sep 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> it's wasps I really object to especially if they want my beer.


Contrary to popular belief, wasps aren't usually 'aggresive'. They are hard wired to be attracted to sugary things like beer etc.. It's the humans panicking and thrashing themselves about at the appearance of a wasp that causes the problem of the apparent agressiveness. They simply want a wee share of your sweet thing - ! I'm allergic to wasp & bee stings, but it doesn't stop me letting them have a nosey at my grub or beer. As long as I keep track of them, everyones's happy - !


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (12 Sep 2021)

postman said:


> 5p walked over it,not worth bending down for.



Your loss, I will bend down to pick up a penny never mind five! It's all spendable no matter how small the denominations. I'm noticing more and more 5p's left on the ground where they dropped. Obviously those people have too much already!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (12 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> I presume you reported finding the bike?



Who do you expect me to report it to? The Met Police are no longer interested in dealing with lost property.


----------



## Chromatic (12 Sep 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Your loss, I will bend down to pick up a penny never mind five! It's all spendable no matter how small the denominations. I'm noticing more and more 5p's left on the ground where they dropped. Obviously those people have too much already!


So will I. I once rode past whatI suspected to be a 5p coin in the road so I turned round and went back and picked it up.


----------



## semakof (12 Sep 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Bees aren't normally agressive though - *it's wasps I really object to especially if they want my beer*.


----------



## Hover Fly (12 Sep 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Who do you expect me to report it to? The Met Police are no longer interested in dealing with lost property.


https://www.met.police.uk/ro/report/lp/lost-or-found-property/


----------



## fair weather cyclist (12 Sep 2021)

On my ride this morning I found 8 squirrels splattered on the side of the road.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (12 Sep 2021)

fair weather cyclist said:


> On my ride this morning I found 8 squirrels splattered on the side of the road.


Absolutely nuts


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (12 Sep 2021)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Absolutely nuts



Where's the Groan smiley?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (12 Sep 2021)

Hover Fly said:


> https://www.met.police.uk/ro/report/lp/lost-or-found-property/



I tried to report a found item recently in person at a Police Station. Desk copper gives me a photocopied handout on Met headed paper saying they don't do lost property. What do you expect me to do with it then? I asks the copper. He shrugs his shoulders and says "try facebook or just keep it" I wasn't too impressed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Sep 2021)

I found a formerly glass topped patio table, which I will replace with 3/4" plywood before I tile it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Sep 2021)

A cat playing in goal


----------



## Chap sur le velo (14 Sep 2021)

I don't know what you call it but its the nut that is opposite side to the quick release lever on a bike hub. The one covered in plastic and shaped like a triangular dome. It was in the roadside at a set of lights off Farringdon Road. Makes me a bit nervous for the cyclist who didn't see it was loose and is now riding without one!

IM if you want it and it will be in the post.


----------



## geocycle (14 Sep 2021)

I found a £20 note and I thought what would Jesus do? So I went to Aldi and turned it into wine!


----------



## semakof (14 Sep 2021)

geocycle said:


> I found a £20 note and I thought what would Jesus do? So I went to Aldi and turned it into wine!


----------



## Hover Fly (15 Sep 2021)

Which reminds me, once in France I found hidden behind a bush a carrier bag containing 6 bottles of _very _expensive wine e.g. Ch. Margaux 1989, and so on. We never did find out who left them or why.


----------



## bikingdad90 (15 Sep 2021)

Not by the roadside but outside my house and around my garden I keep finding the damage or carnage from an urban fox that has set up residence on the green/local footpath that surrounds my house. 

So far it has tried to dig up our conifer in the front garden, it has successfully dug up our three lavenders that were in a rectangle pot and stole next doors dog poo in the bag off the wheelie bin and destroyed the bag on our lawn. Next door also found a massive hole where it dug under their fence!

We think it is attracted by the field mice that are in the bushes and because people are feeding the fooker on the public footpath!!!


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2021)

Hover Fly said:


> Which reminds me, once in France I found hidden behind a bush a carrier bag containing 6 bottles of _very _expensive wine e.g. Ch. Margaux 1989, and so on. We never did find out who left them or why.


You left them there!


----------



## Hover Fly (16 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> You left them there!


No, but we saved them for special occasions.


----------



## MuelNado (16 Sep 2021)

Large calibre bullet shells/cartridges. I'd guess I saw 10 or so at the side of the cycle lane, a stretch of hill, around 200-250 metres long.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2021)

Wow - those were _*really *_large calibre... you'd need a barrel about 500 metres long to fire them!


----------



## Badger_Boom (16 Sep 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> Loads of dead badgers.


Oi! They might be relations. 

Most recent find was a driving licence. A bit of Googling tracked down the owner and I managed to contact him through Linkdin to arrange its return.

We also found a single key on a dog-shaped tag. No takers via the local lost and found page so I should really drop it at the local police station.


----------



## CharleyFarley (18 Sep 2021)

Some of things I've found include: A metric socket set with a piece missing. A pointed vise grip (mole grip). A chromed combination wrench. Some strange kind of plastic box to do with medical things. A plastic Spiderman. And numerous coins, all a bit rough from being run over by cars; I find those along the shoulders. A $5 bill that someone threw out of their car window along with their fast food trash. I actually considered buying a bike trailer to collect aluminum cans but then I see homeless guys collecting them, so I leave those alone. Sofas, arm chairs, TVs and truck tires, but those are too big for me to haul home and sell. It bugs me that some people dump big stuff in quiet side roads for others to pick up and haul away. They get paid for hauling the stuff to a proper disposal place, but save money by dumping it.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (20 Sep 2021)

Numerous items over the years, usually tools or the occasional £5/£10 note.
Most recently my girlfriend spotted an unopened bottle of Boodles gin on a walk.
Today we found these, not discarded but were bloody lovely.







That's my riding pal before anyone comments about my girlfriends hairy tattooed arms


----------

